# Grateful fir this site



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I would like to say how grateful I am for this site. I don't post much but I read everyday. I have learned so much and gotten some great ideas. I love the cake in a jar !  I'm trying to learn more about herbs too and have learned some things here too. Thanks for all the great info and feedback.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I hate auto correct


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know what you mean, I also am new to this site, in fact I've never been part of a forum, ever, and I learn something new every day, but most importantly I actually think I've become a better person (God help me did I say that? LOL) thanks to all of you. Inspite of my cynical nature, I've found some good people in the world after all. grimm you are a light in a very dark place, wellrounded you make a person feel like they are being hugged all of the time, sentry you're a rock, bobbb you're the smartest person I know... I'm proud to call each and every one of you friend and would be welcome in my camp any time.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello & Welcome!


Come on in!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Good folk here, great place ta learn an share.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

This is the only forum I'm a part of. Tried several out but really found a cool spot here. I get good stuff even from the folks I disagree with at times. Luv me some prepared society


----------

